# T-Mobile mit SMS Spam



## stieglitz (15 März 2006)

Gerade erhalten:

3 Monate kostenlos testen. Sound Logo testen und FIFA WM-Tickets gewinnen! Und das von der Firma in Magenta.  :evil: 

Ich bin T-Mobile.


----------



## Stalker2002 (15 März 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade erhalten:
> 
> 3 Monate kostenlos testen. Sound Logo testen und FIFA WM-Tickets gewinnen! Und das von der Firma in Magenta.  :evil:



Na denn immer feste druff. Einen in D so gut greifbaren Patienten bekommt man nur selten serviert.
Viel Spaß beim verarzten.  

MfG
L.


----------

